

A pill to dampen memories stirs hope and worry - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/if-trauma-victims-forget-what-is-lost-to-society?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
w00kie
That's how Wool (the post-apocalyptic novel) starts...

------
audeyisaacs
Beta blockers are also used by some performing musicians to dampen their
nerves.

[http://ethanwiner.com/betablox.html](http://ethanwiner.com/betablox.html)

------
other_castaway
So it does what alcohol has been used to accomplish for centuries, except
maybe there's a trade-off in certain side effects?

~~~
rimantas
There were a couple of articles just few days ago how alcohol may actually
improve memory. Blackouts are different matter but they affect short term
memory only anyway.

~~~
dghughes
May help with memory 'may' being key and only low amounts with low alcohol
content of 2.5% and so far only it's only been studied using rats.

People who drink regularly drink too much alcohol and people who rarely or
don't drink won't drink enough since the study said it had to be every day at
low amounts.

------
fezz
Gleemonex

------
pheo
So its dronabinol?

